# Gnome+SLiM+policykit+consolekit = Gnome nicht mehr Deutsch

## aZZe

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die Frage zwar schon mal im englischen Forum gestellt aber vielleicht ist die Frage hier im deutschen Forum besser platziert weil es eher ein Problem mit dem Sprachwechsel in Gnome gibt. Ich habe mal SLiM bei mir ausprobiert und ein System mit Policykit/Consolekit anstatt HAL konfiguriert, nach folgender Anleitung:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965-highlight-.html

Es funktioniert auch alles prima außer zwei Sachen:

1.) Gnome erkennt die systemweite Spracheinstellung nicht mehr an (/etc/env.d/02locale). Es ist jetzt halt alles Englisch und nicht mehr Deutsch.

2.) Trage ich in der /etc/slim.conf 

```

login_cmd      exec ck-launch-session gnome-session

```

ein anstatt

```

login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login /usr/share/slim/Xsession %session

```

so ist das gnome menü (Applications) bei mir leer. Ohne ck-launch-session gnome-session habe ich aber kein Shutdown Button mehr. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

----------

## Poedel

auch wenn die Antwort etwas im Verzug ist, ist dies dennoch auf einen Fehler im SLiM System zurückzuführen, oder gar beim x Server, wie man es auslegen möchte.

Es gibt eine Datei /etc/X11/xninit/xinitrc.d/90-consolekit, die von xinitrc in /etc/X11 aufgerufen wird und eine ck Session öffnet.

Leider wird diese weder als lokal noch aktiv gesetzt, womit sie völlig über ist und nicht funktioniert.

Da das System nun keine Information darüber findet, dass dein User irgendwas darf oder kann, darf er halt nix und kann nix  :Wink: 

Was ich dazu total klasse finde, und zwar völli ironisch ist, dass es eine riesen Anleitung zu Consolekit gibt, was es macht, wie Programmierer es einbinden, wie es abläuft, was daran so toll ist. Leider hat man vergessen zu schreiben, wie der normale User es einzubinden hat.

Es gibt Befehle wie dbus-send von denen kaum jemand weiß, was man da wohin senden kann. Und noch schöner ist, dass niemand weiß, was eigentlich ausschlaggebend ist, damit die erstellte ck Session aktiv und lokal ist. Ich wähle mich ja nicht remote ein, wenn ich slim starte. Ich starte es lokal, also soll es bitte lokal sein und aktiv, da ich ja grade aktiv einlogge. 

Ein ck-list-sessions gibt dir aber gerne mehrere Sessions aus, leider meist inaktiv. Die Konsolensession in tty1 ist manchmal sogar aktiv, was aber keinen Nutzen im X hat. Da hat sich jemand einen riesen Unfug einfallen lassen, aber wenn hal bald auch nett als "deprecated" betitelt wird müssen wir uns mit dem Schwachsinn abfinden. Nutze gdm also Loginmanager.. der macht dir auch eine aktive, lokale ck Session auf und das Gnömchen rennt wieder  :Wink: 

----------

